# Help w/ serial number ID



## ChanCT (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey All,
I have this old cannondale that I made into a cheap SS and I need to figure what it is from serial number. I called 800USABIKE today and they said it was a 60cm. This seems strange since the build date was Aug 17, 1987 and I was 13 years old. I'm 6 feet tall with a 32 inch inseam. 
Serial Number is: 56081787082
What do you think?
Channing


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, maybe the operator didn't hear you right. To me that is a 56 cm and all the rest of the info is right on.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I saw an older Cannondale in a pawn shop that had comfort handlebars with some aftermarket cheapo rapid fire type shifters. The frame serial number was 25062587175. I researched it and the first two numbers is the frame size with the following six being the date, and then the last three is the bike number. This would mean that the frame is a 25" and the bike number was 175 made on June 25, 1987. 

I read that the frame size is not exact and could be +/- a half an inch. What didn't make sense is that the 25" would equal a 63cm frame, but it didn't seem that big. Also, when did they go from inches to centimeters and how do I tell what model number bike this was. It was all white with orange Cannondale lettering on the down tube. No other markings. It had Suntour Alpha 3000 components and was a 12 speed. These components were only stock on '87 and '88 models per another site I read. It has Dia compe calipers. Any help??


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> I saw an older Cannondale in a pawn shop that had comfort handlebars with some aftermarket cheapo rapid fire type shifters. The frame serial number was 25062587175. I researched it and the first two numbers is the frame size with the following six being the date, and then the last three is the bike number. This would mean that the frame is a 25" and the bike number was 175 made on June 25, 1987.
> 
> I read that the frame size is not exact and could be +/- a half an inch. What didn't make sense is that the 25" would equal a 63cm frame, but it didn't seem that big. Also, when did they go from inches to centimeters and how do I tell what model number bike this was. It was all white with orange Cannondale lettering on the down tube. No other markings. It had Suntour Alpha 3000 components and was a 12 speed. These components were only stock on '87 and '88 models per another site I read. It has Dia compe calipers. Any help??


I checked another thread and saw the 1-800-BikeUsa number for Cannondale and called them. Wow, very helpful and friendly service! This bike is a 1987 Cannondale T400 touring bike with a 25" frame and as I had thought originally had some drops on it and not the cheesy comfort bars on it now. 

Anyone have any input on what I should offer for it. All components are in great shape, but I will need to invest in a new handlebar and some shifters for the down tube.


----------

